# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  BAE Systems Taranis, demonstrator programme for Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle, BAE Systems plc, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - BAE Systems plc

Home page - baesystems.com/en/product/taranis

BAE Systems Taranis on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

UK's Stealth Fighter BAE "TARANIS"

Uploaded on Aug 8, 2010




> Defence firm BAE Systems officially unveiled its first ever high-tech unmanned stealth jet.
> The Taranis, named after the Celtic god of thunder, is about the same size as a Hawk jet and is equipped with stealth equipment and an 'autonomous' artificial intelligence system.
> The plane will test the possibility of developing the first ever autonomous stealthy Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle (UCAV) that would ultimately be capable of precisely striking targets at long range, even in another continent.
> Taranis, the prototype of an unmanned combat aircraft of the future, which was unveiled today
> The trial aircraft cost ?143 million pounds to construct and spearheads BAE's drive to convince the Ministry of Defence to invest in the next generation of unmanned aircraft.
> Almost invisible to ground radar, it is designed to travel at high jet speeds and cover massive distances between continents.
> The plane is built to carry out intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance on enemy territory using onboard sensors.
> And it has been designed to carry a cache of weapons -- including bombs and missiles -, giving it a potential long-range strike capability.
> It can be controlled from anywhere in the world with satellite communications.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Unmanned Taranis has flown, MoD reveals"

by Craig Hoyle
October 25, 2013

----------


## Airicist

iHLS TV Special Video Edition: Is the Taranis UAV operational?

Published on Feb 27, 2015




> In this Special iHLS TV Edition, we discuss Britain’s Taranis unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), which was dubbed the most advanced, albeit the most top secret, platform in the whole world.

----------


## Airicist

Taranis first flight - RAF100

Published on Jun 1, 2018




> Named after the Celtic god of Thunder, Taranis is the most advanced military aircraft ever designed and flown by the United Kingdom.
> 
> The technology demonstrator is the result one-and-a-half million hours of work by leading scientists, aerodynamicists and systems engineers from 250 UK companies.
> 
> However, although Taranis was designed to demonstrate unmanned air systems, during flight it was always under the control of a human operator.
> 
> The engineering know-how gathered during its testing programme which began in 2010 continue to influence the way we are developing new technologies to serve the Royal Air Force for generations to come.

----------

